# [emerge] php +mysqli -mysql (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installé uniquement php et le module mysqli. L'utilisation de la commande emerge -av php installe le moteur de base de données MySQL.

Comment faire pour installer uniquement les composants php et mysqli ?

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Fri Mar 25, 2011 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

C'est normal, l'extension mysqli utilise tout de même libmysql. Tu peux utiliser le driver intégré :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="mysqlnd mysqli -mysql" emerge -av php
> 
> 

 

Attention toutefois à utiliser une version récente de php (5.3.3+) si tu veux utiliser ssl et la compression, et attention aussi à ne pas te connecter à des serveurs mysql trop anciens.

----------

